# The Beautiful Italian Milano.



## Jimendel (Dec 27, 2021)

I found this bike at the local Velo swap meet. It's not a racer so much as a 1960's daily rider. As found:




Modified it a bit, French wheels, Italian hubs, vintage Japanese shifters. The fenders are actually Japanese, but fit nicely, IMHO.  It's a good rider.


----------



## juvela (Dec 28, 2021)

-----

thanks very much for posting!   😉 

earlier discussion threads on the machine reside here -









						Anybody know about Milano bikes? - Bike Forums
					

Classic & Vintage - Anybody know about Milano bikes? - An Italian brand. Picked up this bike today, not an high end bike by any means, but is amazingly light for gaspipe. I wonder what year it was made? Late/mid 60's? The brake cable for the rear runs through the top tube. The geometry is...



					www.bikeforums.net
				












						The Milano, an Italian beauty. - Bike Forums
					

Classic & Vintage - The Milano, an Italian beauty. - I found this bike at the San Diego Velodrome bike swap. Not a lot of vintage interest that day, but incredibly long lines to get in. This bike: Was there. It was intriguing. I've never seen one before. There is fender clearance of a good inch...



					www.bikeforums.net
				





-----


----------

